

Ask HN: The Pirate Bay countdown - franciscop

What does The Pirate Bay countdown mean? http:&#x2F;&#x2F;piratebay.se&#x2F;
======
unicornporn
The .se domain was [https://thepiratebay.se/](https://thepiratebay.se/). So I
doubt that is the real deal. Check with [http://iis.se](http://iis.se)

